# Results from my first cheese smoke



## delaware smoker (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas Eve I cut up some cheese that I smoked two weeks ago.Both my son & grandson,said it was nasty.I thought it was great.My son said that it was too smokey.I tasted a hint of smoke,nothing over powering.So i'll let the rest stay in the fridge a little longer.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2012)

Longer is better..... What smoking wood did you use? That has a big effect on taste.... Dave


----------



## delaware smoker (Dec 26, 2012)

Dave,all I had was hickory pellets from Todd,I sinced orderd apple & peach.I' smoked some cheese with them,but they aren't ready yet.

Bill


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2012)

IMHO Hickory is too strong, I do most in Apple, im going to try cherry and peach soon.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not too hot on straight hickory for cheese either. When I use the Pitmaster's Choice (hickory, maple, cherry) I found 1 month resting more to my liking. Just did a batch with Peach and one with Apple about a week ago. They're chillin' for another 3 weeks or so. With the PC I go 2 hrs. 15 min. Went almost 3.5 hrs. with the Peach & Apple because they're so much lighter of a smoke.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2012)

Bill, morning.....  Some woods, I use for smoking anything, I smoke a shorter time.... Mesquite, for instance, I smoke a very short time... I like the flavor but it can be overpowering to my liking.....  Others like the strong flavor, personal preference I s'pose...  Smoking stuff takes time to find your liking... Be patient and enjoy the learning curve.....


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 26, 2012)

Same thing happens to me alot with the wife. Seems the more I make the less she likes things. One complaint turns into multiple. Next thing you know everything is too smokey. I just got to the point where I smoke for me alone & what I may give to friends. Just more for us!!!!


----------

